# Samsung TV le26a330 (in conjunction with PC)



## Iamnotageek (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Techies,

I am Ben from The Netherlands. I am having problems with my Samsung TV le26a330 in conjuction with my PC (PC specs *1). Let me just say what happened.
I was using both monitors (TV and PC monitor) while I was using CCleaner (which I have been using for two years) to scan and delete some stuff. I had one window, My Computer, open and I wasn't doing anything with my mouse or keyboard. After it was done deleting all the files I clicked the window, My Computer, and CCleaner away. 
Then I saw that the window, My Computer, got engraved on my TV screen (just the border)!
I was like :4-dontkno. So I looked on my PC monitor and it wasn't there, just on my TV screen. I plugged out the wires from my TV screen to my PC and it was still there. Even when I look at TV channels it's still there.
I looked on the internet if more people had this unusual problem but I couldn't find something. So I thought I'd reset my TV screen. I held the exit button my remote for 10 seconds and I could reset it, so I did. But it did not help because it was still engraved to my TV. 
This must be like mission impossible, but I guess you're all smarter than me so I hope you can help this poor soul :heartlove, because my guarentee to get my money back has been expired. Also, I tried look for the official Samsung forums but I got like 100 different hits so I'm not sure which one is the real deal. Anyway, please help me! WAAAAAH

Kind regards,

Ben

*1:

Philips 170B2
ATI Radeon 4800 series
Windows XP Pro version 2002 Service Pack 3
AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250
2.99 GHz, 3.25 GB of RAM


----------



## Influencer (Mar 4, 2009)

Its called image retention. Its farely common among Plasma screens(and often permanent) but is less likely with LCD.

First, lets start with the science behind it. LCD(liquid crystal display) are made of many tiny molecules that are twisted to allow light through, which is what you see. These crystals are stimulated to twist, and then they go back to normal(untwisted). Over time, if a static image is left on for a long time, the molecules get "stuck", which is why your still seeing the window in the screen, even after unplugging the tv from the computer. Chances are, if you unplug the tv altogether, you'll still see the window.

The thing to remember is the window doesn't have to be there for many hours at one time, it can be a static image in the same position over a length of time. A game I play on my tv has a map in the top corner, with an indicator of the character that stays in the middle of the map. I played the game for maybe an hour or two a day, sometimes going a day or two without playing, and after a month I had image retention of that indicator.

There are several ways to help solve this issue, none being quick. You can turn the tv off and leave it off, or watch tv on it(leaving it off is generally more effective). What this does is stops all stimulation from going to those molecules allowing them to relax back to their normal shape. It does take time. I noticed the image on my screen for over a week.

Another possible solution is to make an all white picture with paint and have it fullscreen(so there are no bars around the window, like a desktop with an all white background and no icons or taskbar/start menu). One way to do this is open paint, save the image(its default all white), and then set that as a screensaver. Only problem with this is you'd have to not use the computer for long periods of time, so a blank desktop(extend desktop with your video card and don't put anything on it), and a white background would work better.

I've read that "massaging" the affected areas will help, but I've seen no proof to this and you'll feel dumb after a while giving your tv a massage. If you do decide to try this, I recommend using a cloth with non-ammonia window cleaner, and wiping in a clockwise motion, very gently pressing the screen. DO NOT press down hard, as this will further damage the screen. Again, I have no evidence this actually helps, but I've read that people have done it.


----------

